# Here is a telling overture from the PCUSA GA...



## caoclan (Jun 25, 2008)

From: _PCUSA committee green-lights three overtures concerning Islam _ at The Layman Online


07-01 - On Calling for Tolerance and Peaceful Relations Between the Christian and Muslim Communities (passed, 48-9-3) 

The most controversial point was the second item in this overture from Newton Presbytery, which contains this directive: "State that *though we hold differing understandings of how God has been revealed to humankind, the PCUSA affirms our belief in one God, the God of Abraham, whom Jews and Muslims also worship*." It includes financial implications of $13,000. 

Out of the five advocates who addressed the Muslim-Christian overtures, four spoke against them. Viola Larson of Sacramento Presbytery commended the overture for "a reason title and a good beginning," but maintained that it is "contrary to Christian affirmation and faith." 

Larson said, "*To state that the PCUSA 'affirms that Jews, Christians and Muslims worship a common God, although each understands that God differently' will become a faith statement about what we believe what we believe about God as Presbyterians.*"


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2008)

How sad.

Remember, the Jewish (and Muslem) god has no Son!


----------



## caoclan (Jun 26, 2008)

I think it is a not a far leap, that when you deny the infallibility of the Bible and deny the truths therein that this kind of lunacy/heresy becomes evident, even to become a part of the "faith statement." Next look for a pluralistic view that our Lord is just another way to God.


----------



## TimV (Jun 26, 2008)

Interesting that about the only one there with any testosterone is a woman.


----------



## Zenas (Jun 26, 2008)

Sad.

"I marvel that you are turning away so soon from Him who called you in the grace of Christ, to *a different gospel*, which is not another; but *there are some who trouble you and want to pervert the gospel of Christ*. But *even if we, or an angel from heaven, preach any other gospel to you than what we have preached to you, let him be accursed.* As we have said before, so now I say again, if anyone preaches any other gospel to you than what you have received, let him be accursed.
For do I now persuade men, or God? Or do I seek to please men? For *if I still pleased men*, *I would not be a bondservant of Christ."*

Galatians 1:6-10

Let them be accursed.


----------



## holyfool33 (Jun 26, 2008)

I f this doesnt proove the theseis of Broken covenanat I dont know what does it's just thefalse apostate church asChrist says notall who say to me Lord, Lord, will be acceptedinto the kingdom


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jun 27, 2008)

Do Unitarians worship the same God as Protestant Christians?


----------

